# Planting Cryptocoryne Beckettii?



## Walking_Target (Jul 16, 2008)

I just got my mail-order crypts and did as the seller suggested, just 'placing' the rhizome in the first half inch of gravel so most of it is exposed to water.

Now i'm hearing that i'll just rot my plant rhizomes if i do this.

Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Are you confusing crypts with Anubias and Java ferns? The rhizomes of the latter two should be left exposed, but the instructions you were given were correct for crypts.

Still, expect your crypt to melt at first- they melt more often than not when transplanted, but then grow back.


----------



## Walking_Target (Jul 16, 2008)

nah, i only got rhizome stubs, some with the start of new growth (about a 1" greenish stem) and some with small rootlets.

Since they were shipped from Malaysia, the seller trimmed off 98% of the leaves and the rest dropped off in transit (melted, if you will)

So, i placed most in the substrate with just the very tip of the rhizome exposed to the water column and light, and the ones with new growth just slightly deeper so that 90% of the new growth was exposed. 

any tips would be really appreciated, this is my first attempt at growing plants from cuttings/rhizomes, not to mention my first time doing Crypts.


----------



## newlyearthbound (May 26, 2008)

yea my green crypt is still wilting after planting it about 3 weeks ago. but one green crypt is doing great and the other is keeping 2-3 good green leafs. the red/brown crypts are doing great constantly from the start (guess more hardy). as long as they are planted and given the correct lighting then they'll be able to survive.

ah see I had full plants with roots. with clippings it really depends on how well you maintain your tanks and plant setting. don't over bury it. it needs a good section that is able to suck up the light and that'll stimulate the plant to grow more. without the good amount exposed it won't grow very fast and will have a better chance of dying off.


----------



## Walking_Target (Jul 16, 2008)

w00t

3 of the rhizomes lost their 'new growth' to crypt melt (with tiny-er new growth right under the melty bit)

and three of them are starting to put out leaves


----------

